# This Isn't What I Wanted To Wake Up To!



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know gang, sometimes I think maybe this is my punishment for spending too much time on RV websites?







Oh well, it's supposed to be in the 50's by Wednesday.










Have a good weekend,

Greg


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I can "feel your pain" or should I say cold! We got 12 inches here in Sioux Falls. More is expected on Sunday night or Monday. Guess that stuff about the Ground Hog is true.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well at least you did not say the four letter word, a picture is worth a thousand. Winter just does not want to let go this year. We are expecting snow showers to a inch or two in Jersey also tonight. Please Stop Uncle Uncle


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Borntorv







Atleast you should be able to watch some basketball on Sunday afternoon around 1:30PM.
Go Clones!!!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Your right Bull Elk, I'll definitely be watching the game. In all deference to our friends from North Carolina, GO CLONES!

Tdvffjohn, I hope you're spared the white stuff and wish you nothin' but warmth and sunshine.

Merlot, we gotta do something about the #@%$ ground hog....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey stop complaining -- I love snow.. and miss it (I got transfered here from Wash DC) --

we had to run the airconditioner the house yesterday again to stay cool --









Of course luckily we had a cool front move through San Antonio last night that will bring the temp down to 79 today but we are going to be back in the mid 80s again on Sunday for a couple weeks... .. then it warms up... sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You re breaking my heart Ghosty. I hope I can suffer thru those temps real soon.









Looks like it gonna be a good day, Have a guy from Boston wants my trailer for sale and just asked me where to send the check. Now I am really lookin forward to the new arrival date.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just make sure the check clears BEFORE signing the title...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good advice for sure, he has a "shipping service" picking it up at the end of the month and the hitch lock is not coming of until the check is cashed and cash is in my hands. I and you have read to many horror stories.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I really hate to laugh about the snow but...
my weather radio has been squaking for 3 days about THE BIG SNOWSTORM coming.
It TOTALLY missed us up here!







Not one flake fell, because a low pressure front swooped in and pushed it South!

PS...it's probably the ONLY snow that missed us! Hang in there!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Oooh! not good. I would suggest a big bag of "Ice Melt" and call me in the morning!

Temps have been above freezing in the snowy north so fingers crossed that it actually warms up soon!

Wayne


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap! We cancelled our trip to Las Vegas due to weather. Tooooo risky at this point.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I spent the last week in Shreveport, LA....... it was 72 deg. F when I left yesterday, and 33 Deg. when I got home......Yuk.

Rained all day today here in Detroit...thank the good Lord it isn't snow!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

V....
From the looks of the sig pic...you are a SEASONED winter camper!
The slot machines await! Mount up!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Geeez. And I was going to complain about how sore I am from washing AND waxing the Outback Sunday.







I'll shut up now.


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

We got 5 inches yesterday and it is still snowing. Just got the trailer out of storage and this happens. We are supposeed to leave for our maiden voyage next monday to to to Arizona. Darn you mother nature!!!


----------

